# Tool zum verwalten von Lesezeichen\Bookmarks



## Tamio (18. Januar 2010)

Ich suche ein Programm womit man Lesezeichen gut verwalten (also auch mehrere) und sortieren kann. Bei letzterem wäre praktisch wenn man Regel festlegen kann wo nach sie sortiert werden. Bspw. in der URL steht Youtube dann soll es in den Ordner Youtube.


----------

